

Child well-being in rich countries ranked by country - chestnut-tree
http://www.unicef-irc.org/Report-Card-11/

======
drucken
Interesting that Germany is the only large country in the top 10.

I also love the way you that clicking on the map maintains a direct link to
the _drilldown_ navigation and statistics without the page even being
refreshed.

For example, this allows you to see why the UK is dragged down so much by its
Education compared to Germany:

1\. NEET rate - number of children not in education, employment, or training
is very high in UK.

2\. Further education - " _The further education enrolment rate exceeds 80% in
all of the more populous developed countries except the United Kingdom. The
United Kingdom is the only developed country in which the further education
participation rate falls below 75%; this may be the result of an emphasis on
academic qualifications combined with a diverse system of vocational
qualifications which have not yet succeeded in achieving either 'parity of
esteem' or an established value in employment markets._ "

